# oh the carnage



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i got sent to the the dentist today. check out this lineup live. these bombings are getting bigger every day. a vsg, padron anniversary 64(have not had yet), the romeo y julieta from my favorite country, the san christobal parrot killer, and a j fuego. all of them are churchill sized. this is as over the top as cigar live gets. thats why this site rules. coming home to that after work is the best pick me up i can think of.*
*
this mans name is... *
luckylindy

*thanks very much brother, wasn't expecting that on a friday. they are all amazing smokes. i just was asking about those ryj's yesterday. thanks for the killer bomb! you wiped me out!*


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Freaking awesome lineup there!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit..enjoy...


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

nice stuff there, enjoy


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, some top notch sticks there! And that J. Fuego Corojo ain't nothing to sneeze at either! I think it's an awesome cigar that doesn't get much recognition ... yet. Enjoy those, vicegrips. (As if you had to be told. )


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Really nice hit there.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Wow, some top notch sticks there! And that J. Fuego Corojo ain't nothing to sneeze at either! I think it's an awesome cigar that doesn't get much recognition ... yet. Enjoy those, vicegrips. (As if you had to be told. )


*hey rhonda, do you know any backround on the j.fuego? i havn't seen those in chicago?!?*


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Dude you have never had a 64? I want pics of when you try your first one. Nice bomb by the way.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *hey rhonda, do you know any backround on the j.fuego? i havn't seen those in chicago?!?*


I hope Rhonda remembers his story. Or Stogie. We all met Jesus at an event last year (see thread here), he sat at a table with Stogie, Rhonda, and me and gave us a really good description of his cigars, the process, and his family's history in cigars. He even told us the exact moisture content he strives for in each of his cigars and how it leads to a better burn near the end of a cigar. And he went on a rant about how his corojo is a maduro, but he didn't want to call it a maduro because of public perception about what a maduro is. We saw Jesus the next night at another local event (see thread here), and we setup an audio interview with him- but he just gave a regular ol spiel about his line. I wish we would have recorded his story that first night!!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

patefengreen said:


> And that J. Fuego Corojo ain't nothing to sneeze at either! I think it's an awesome cigar that doesn't get much recognition ... yet.


I couldn't agree more. I will be featuring the J. Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo No. 1 Belicoso on my next podcast.

All of the cigars in that bomb were mighty fine. I'm sure you will enjoy them all ... not at the same time, of course. :biggrin:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *hey rhonda, do you know any backround on the j.fuego? i havn't seen those in chicago?!?*


I think it's a fairly new line, so I don't know what kind of distribution he has in place. I really love the Corojo (like the one you received from LuckyLindy) but was not too thrilled with the version in the Natural wrapper (a little too mild I guess). Anyway, here's a link to some pix I took at a Fuego event in November with a short writeup. http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9298 As Troy mentioned, we recorded a brief segment for one of the podcasts that night also. But Jesus seemed a bit nervous being recorded, so he didn't say anything too interesting while we were taping. Then later in the night, he had all kinds of entertaining stories about the cigars and the factories. (You'll just have to take my word for that. ) But smoke that bad boy and let us know what YOU think. Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome hit, some choice sticks. LkyLindy is on quite a run!!


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's an interview that I posted just this week with Jesús Fuego.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> I think it's a fairly new line, so I don't know what kind of distribution he has in place. I really love the Corojo (like the one you received from LuckyLindy) but was not too thrilled with the version in the Natural wrapper (a little too mild I guess). Anyway, here's a link to some pix I took at a Fuego event in November with a short writeup. http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9298 As Troy mentioned, we recorded a brief segment for one of the podcasts that night also. But Jesus seemed a bit nervous being recorded, so he didn't say anything too interesting while we were taping. Then later in the night, he had all kinds of entertaining stories about the cigars and the factories. (You'll just have to take my word for that. ) But smoke that bad boy and let us know what YOU think. Everyone has different tastes.


*
thanks for the info rhonda. you are a princess!*


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like this has turned into a J. Fuego thread (with a little help from the good Doctor)! ha ha Reminds me of the Simpsons episode with the Statue of David touring Springfield (and time permitting, Paris, London & New York). Poor little San Cristobal, Padron 64, ISOM & VSG. They just ain't gettin' no airplay in this thread! It's all good, Mattie!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Great Googley-moogley, what a hit! Man, every one of those babies is a smackdown in and of itself! Phew, lucklindy knows how to play hard-ball! Nice hit there Lucks! 

CD


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Looks like this has turned into a J. Fuego thread (with a little help from the good Doctor)! ha ha Reminds me of the Simpsons episode with the Statue of David touring Springfield (and time permitting, Paris, London & New York). Poor little San Cristobal, Padron 64, ISOM & VSG. They just ain't gettin' no airplay in this thread! It's all good, Mattie!


*that san cristobal parrot can hold its own in any crowd. i smoked one of those on an empty stomach and the parrot gave me the scurvey. felt like i put a patch over an eye and drank a bottle of rum. i got the cold sweats from it. after that i realized i needed to respect the parrot or pay the cost. *


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...very nice set of sticks...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

patefengreen said:


> Looks like this has turned into a J. Fuego thread (with a little help from the good Doctor)! ha ha Reminds me of the Simpsons episode with the Statue of David touring Springfield (and time permitting, Paris, London & New York). Poor little San Cristobal, Padron 64, ISOM & VSG. They just ain't gettin' no airplay in this thread! It's all good, Mattie!


Yeah, sorry about the threadjack, but J. Fuego cigars have hit my fancy.

San Cristóbal is a fantastic smoke. I haven't smoked one that wasn't just great! And, what can I say about the Padrón 1964 and Ashton VSG, those are some of my favorite smokes.

Again, you were hit like a ton of bricks with these smokes. Enjoy!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome sticks


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Excellent smokes! Enjoy!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats quite a smack down!!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

ENJOY! very sweet - BIG time!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice...........


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *that san cristobal parrot can hold its own in any crowd. i smoked one of those on an empty stomach and the parrot gave me the scurvey. felt like i put a patch over an eye and drank a bottle of rum. i got the cold sweats from it. after that i realized i needed to respect the parrot or pay the cost. *


Arrggh, Matey. Thar goes a right fine mess of seegars! You be one lucky lad, you are.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

If it wasn't for Chubzeros and Bigfoot that would win bomb of the week any week of the year. Awesome!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Mmmmm... Padron. Nice hit Lindy!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *that san cristobal parrot can hold its own in any crowd. i smoked one of those on an empty stomach and the parrot gave me the scurvey. felt like i put a patch over an eye and drank a bottle of rum. i got the cold sweats from it. after that i realized i needed to respect the parrot or pay the cost. *


Always respect the parrot!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very very nice:dribble:


----------

